# loli takeover of geek central



## Joe




----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

LOL


----------



## Joe




----------



## Kanova

No loli gagging.


----------



## SummerRae

YESSSS


*CUES LOLICHAN* sup sas /b/


----------



## SummerRae




----------



## fotschi




----------



## Joe

LolaSummers said:


>


all bow before the might of illya


----------



## SummerRae

_oh my Lolita_

Got the thread back


----------



## Joe

take your loli for a walk day 1994

kiritsugu best character


----------



## chinaski




----------



## Joe

chinaski said:


>


kawaii as ****










is mami a loli? the show is magic loli girls but mami older loli so i not sure


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## Joe




----------



## fotschi

Joe said:


> kawaii as ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is mami a loli? the show is magic loli girls but mami older loli so i not sure


Mami's no loli, have you lost your head?










hehe... Nah, mami is definitely a loli.


----------



## Steinerz

Joe said:


>


----------



## Minato




----------



## Dehabilitated

Oh alright, looks like this thread is staying up. My favorite loli I guess is Rachel Alucard










I tried so hard to find a good picture that wasn't oversized but it's hard.


----------



## Denislav Minev

Huh? What the....


----------



## WanderingSoul

Are you ****ing kidding me right now


----------



## Joe

i clicked on a random manga and read like two chapters, honoka is kawaii loli


----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


> View attachment 66498
> 
> Pew! Pew-pew-pew!


----------



## Minato




----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>


----------



## mjkittredge

Lolita themed anime characters?


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>


----------



## Genos

i approve this message


----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>


----------



## Joe

In a Lonely Place said:


>


cute bear


----------



## Minato




----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>


----------



## fotschi

In a Lonely Place said:


>


----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>


----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## Minato




----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>


----------



## SummerRae

Destroying lolis with guns, let's bring it back to our little Miss Dolly. We could sing that Carmen Barmen ditty as we look at the pics of _this_ Lolita, _that_ Lolita, _my_ Lolita.


----------



## Joe

FOR THE GLORIOUS rEVOLUTION PURGE 3D BLIGHT


----------



## Joe

In a Lonely Place said:


>


all hail 2d masterrace


----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>


----------



## Joe




----------



## SilentLyric




----------



## ShadowOnTheWall




----------



## Minato

Now you will face the power of a fully operational loli.


----------



## bad baby




----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>





Joe said:


>


----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


>


----------



## Minato




----------



## Joe

fotschi said:


>


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Nonsensical




----------



## Joe

kawaii as **** G


----------



## Nonsensical

Joe said:


> kawaii as **** G


Why are there so many broken links on this thread?


----------



## Joe

Nonsensical said:


> Why are there so many broken links on this thread?


maybe one of the sources is temporary or something


----------



## fotschi

Joe said:


> maybe one of the sources is temporary or something


For all my posts and some other peoples, pomf.se died forever halfway through the thread. RIP best file host.


----------



## Joe

fotschi said:


> For all my posts and some other peoples, pomf.se died forever halfway through the thread. RIP best file host.


oh they are back now


----------



## CryoSynth




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## fotschi

Joe said:


> kawaii as **** G


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333




----------



## Joe




----------



## Joe

this is me when i go to fight giant robo monsters


----------



## fotschi




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333




----------



## MetroCard




----------



## fotschi

MetroCard said:


>


Ichigo Mashimaro author has good taste in music.
(related songs linked to loli pics)


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333




----------



## Joe

MetroCard said:


>


sauce/


----------



## fotschi

zashiki warashi said:


> That Squarepusher song is such a wonderful experience.


Yay!


----------



## Raeden

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Embrace me my fellow lolicons!


----------



## SaladDays




----------



## Joe

saber kawaii


----------



## fotschi

Joe said:


> saber kawaii



















...I like the TM version better for some reason


----------



## AngelClare

*sigh* I'll just be the one to say it. Some of this stuff is really creepy. I'm not even talking about the Nazi stuff.


----------



## fotschi

AngelClare said:


> *sigh* I'll just be the one to say it. Some of this stuff is really creepy. I'm not even talking about the Nazi stuff.


You're welcome


----------



## Joe

You sick ****s.


----------



## Sprocketjam

Loli is so ****ing creepy.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333




----------



## fotschi

Sprocketjam said:


> Loli is so ****ing creepy.


----------



## Dilweedle

Raeden said:


> Embrace me my fellow lolicons!


----------



## Kanova

I thought lolis were supposed to be naked or something. What do you call naked lolis? Is there a different name for it?


----------



## Joe

Kanova said:


> I thought lolis were supposed to be naked or something. What do you call naked lolis? Is there a different name for it?


loli basically just means small anime girls nowadays, nothing sinister


----------



## Kanova

Joe said:


> loli basically just means small anime girls nowadays, nothing sinister


Just small? I always thought it was like, anime children. Shows how much I know about this stuff.


----------



## Joe

Kanova said:


> Just small? I always thought it was like, anime children. Shows how much I know about this stuff.


should be the definition but its kinda vague, plenty of characters who are adults can be described as loli and most moe programs are just loli central


----------



## fotschi

Posting 500 year old loli


----------



## Joe




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## fotschi

This scene = Turning Girls' entire animation budget down the drain


----------



## joked35

* ALRIGHT*_ alright_! I'll go away. Jeez... :rain


----------



## Wizard Lizard

Tomoko is best hydroencephalitic child.


----------



## Joe




----------



## Joe

Dilweedle said:


>


yui best girl


----------



## fotschi




----------



## Dilweedle

Joe said:


> yui best girl


----------

